# Birds in my tractor!?



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone recently I have discovered two birds living inside my tractor🤣 what do I do!? I'm not sure if it's safe to remove them as it's winter and they'll freeze to death. Anyone had this happen before? What do I do? I need to use the tractor.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

I have to use the tractor or my client ( as I contract my tractor now) will cancel.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I have that happen occasionally.. I normally try to relocate the nest..sometimes it works..sometimes not so well. Anyway it’s your tractor not theirs!! B.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Unfortunately we are experiencing -10c here so I can't think of a place to relocate them to where they won't be freezing and by the sounds of it they have babies and my tractor is the warmest place in the farm ( they somehow got into my cabin) so all I can think of is to relocate them into one of my old dormant tractors that hasn't run in years.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to get in touch with a bird or animal sanctuary to see if they will take them. Otherwise, put them in the barn or a makeshift covered place... made of hay bales even, with a pet heating pad. 
Stick them under the hood of your old tractor like you said, to keep them out of the weather.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

I can place them under the bonnet but I need them to learn where they're nest is somehow after moving it ( they are only small house sparrows) they'll run away so I need them to learn where I have placed the nest.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Tractor mechanic said:


> I can place them under the bonnet but I need them to learn where they're nest is somehow after moving it ( they are only small house sparrows) they'll run away so I need them to learn where I have placed the nest.


You have a kind heart, so hopefully the birds will be ok.


----------



## Coulston's Cove (Jul 2, 2020)

Birds don't "nest" in the winter. They have lived outdoors for longer than humans have been around. Evict them. They will be okay.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems early to have a nest full of babies, unless they are pigeons or doves. If you do move the nest to a sheltered area, I wouldn't be telling any nosey neighbours about it. Most places discourage interfering with birds that are nesting, and it is usually illegal to do so.


----------



## Windy99 (9 mo ago)

Tractor mechanic said:


> Hi everyone recently I have discovered two birds living inside my tractor🤣 what do I do!? I'm not sure if it's safe to remove them as it's winter and they'll freeze to death. Anyone had this happen before? What do I do? I need to use the tractor.


I had a bird nest next to my oil cooler last year and just left hem there and used my tractor! Didn't hurt them a bit! Just leave them there and use the tractor. Plus, I have a red wasp nest in the dash of my tractor for 15 years and she will follow me around on that tractor no matter where I am and go into the dash, do her business and leave. If my arm or hand or leg is in the way she will wait till I move it to go in! Darnest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Seems early to have a nest full of babies, unless they are pigeons or doves. If you do move the nest to a sheltered area, I wouldn't be telling any nosey neighbours about it. Most places discourage interfering with birds that are nesting, and it is usually illegal to do so.


I know they don't have babies int the winter that's why I'm so confused.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Coulston's Cove said:


> Birds don't "nest" in the winter. They have lived outdoors for longer than humans have been around. Evict them. They will be okay.


Also again I have no clue why that nest is there!


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

The last time I got in the cab of my tractor was two months ago


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

I got the tractor about 5-6 months ago and it came with a bag inside the cab but I never bothered to remove the bag it seems the nest is inside the bag so I'm not sure if it was a pre existing nest and the birds from our farm found it? I don't know


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Windy99 said:


> I had a bird nest next to my oil cooler last year and just left hem there and used my tractor! Didn't hurt them a bit! Just leave them there and use the tractor. Plus, I have a red wasp nest in the dash of my tractor for 15 years and she will follow me around on that tractor no matter where I am and go into the dash, do her business and leave. If my arm or hand or leg is in the way she will wait till I move it to go in! Darnest thing I have ever seen!


Wow that sounds like a moving animal house🤣 they are inside my cab so I don't think they should have problem if I turn on the tractor? They didn't like me cleaning my battery of snow when I discovered them


----------



## beauregaardhooligan (Oct 14, 2017)

Tractor mechanic said:


> I can place them under the bonnet but I need them to learn where they're nest is somehow after moving it ( they are only small house sparrows) they'll run away so I need them to learn where I have placed the nest.


It's not being used as a nest, just to roost for the night. As has been pointed out, they can/will find another spot.
For what it's worth, house sparrows are not native to the US and are not protected in most localities. 
They are considered an invasive species that will kill and/or drive off our native birds. Bluebirds are especially vulnerable to them, since they only nest in cavities and HOSPs prefer cavities even though they will nest/roost in other places.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The bird nest is not in North America.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

beauregaardhooligan said:


> It's not being used as a nest, just to roost for the night. As has been pointed out, they can/will find another spot.
> For what it's worth, house sparrows are not native to the US and are not protected in most localities.
> They are considered an invasive species that will kill and/or drive off our native birds. Bluebirds are especially vulnerable to them, since they only nest in cavities and HOSPs prefer cavities even though they will nest/roost in other places.


Here in the UK they are one of the most common and non invasive species of bird.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Haven't had the chance to check my tractor today for them but I'll see tomorrow perhaps they where just roosting? I didn't know that they did roost so I will check the tractor Tomorrow and fingers crossed they left for there own good hopefully


----------



## Coulston's Cove (Jul 2, 2020)

pogobill said:


> The bird nest is not in North America.


TM - As far as I know, nowhere on Earth do sparrows nest in -10C degree cold. They will spend their days eating and their nights sleeping - out in the weather with insulated little bodies churning out just enough heat, and utilizing every trick in the physiological playbook, to survive until tomorrow, when the eating starts again. In Spring they will respond to Nature's cues and begin their natural history anew - with territorial displays & sounds, courting, nest building, egg laying, and more eating. In Summer they will use various methods to stay cool (they have yet to develop affordable, reliable HVAC systems), raise another brood, and more eating. When it turns cooler in Autumn they will gird their loins and eat in anticipation of the Winter yet to come. - Mark


----------



## beauregaardhooligan (Oct 14, 2017)

Tractor mechanic said:


> Here in the UK they are one of the most common and non invasive species of bird.


Yes, those are not as aggressive as the NA ones. Aside from being indigenous to the UK, the English Sparrows have some minor differences from the House Sparrows that proliferate here, and the tamer UK ones don't do well here. 
Regardless, every locality has it's own regulations regarding wildlife. TM should check with their local authorities.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

I'm so confused I just checked my tractor again today and confirmed there is a nest in the bag but no birds? Old pre built nest from the place I collected the tractor? Maybe they where just roosting?


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

There are feathers though


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it's time to move the bag out of the tractor cab and get rid of it. Seems I've lost track of whether you actually saw the birds, saw the babies, or just found an old nest with feathers in it?!? I have a few old nests with feathers in them out in the barn. Most were abandoned and the others just blew out of the trees in heavy winds. Saved them to show the grandkids how hand them birds are at building.


----------



## Robert Walker (Jul 16, 2020)

if you get rid of 2, there will be 10 more hatched off in spring to replace them. they are about like rabbits. on a side note, when I was a kid we would shoot them with BB guns and cook a them on a stick. i want to say they taste like chicken but that’s been 55 years ago.


----------



## danweigman (5 mo ago)

It sounds to me like you don't have enough mechanicing to do and enjoy toying with folks here. It's been fun. 😀


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Tractor mechanic said:


> There are feathers though


I have a pair of barn swallows nesting in the barn right now. Dumb love birds didn't fly south for this brutal winter. So, I take out a few BOSS and chicken feed to help them along. In the summer, those two would eat up to 6K bugs per day. Flys, gnats, and other flying bug populations are under control with them around. They he help me, so I help them I guess.

Now, did I ever have them nest in my tractor. Yep. There is a little open area under the dash panel to perch on and hop right in there. For some reason the tractor wouldn't start. LOL


----------

